# Homesteading in GA



## Concerned_ Citizen

Hello all. My wife, 3 yr old daughter and I will be moving down to GA very soon. This will be our first time living in this state. Our hopes are to be able to secure a 10-20 acre plot and start working toward self sustainment and self reliance. 

This will be our first time attempting this. Our goal is to be able to hunker down and survive without leaving the property for at least a year or so if need be. This is something that we have been trying to secure in our present position in NE ohio but due to lack of funds have been unable to secure the property that we need....

We are slowly gaining the required skills for such an endeaver. We have latched on to a really awsome Amish family that allows us to come down and learn/help when we can.....We butchered our first hog a few weeks back! that was exciting......trying to learn as much as we can with hands on exp.

last year we tanned our first couple of deer hides and was suprised with our ability.

My wife is a master in the kitchen......canning, fermenting, etc.

Does anyone have any first hand exp of small scale sustainable farming in GA? will be working in the city of warner robins and willing to commute an hour if need be.


----------



## bunkerbob

WELCOME,:welcome: Concerned Citizen from a long time preparer. Looking forward to your replies and posts.


----------



## Expeditioner

Concerned_ Citizen said:


> Hello all. My wife, 3 yr old daughter and I will be moving down to GA very soon. This will be our first time living in this state. Our hopes are to be able to secure a 10-20 acre plot and start working toward self sustainment and self reliance.
> 
> This will be our first time attempting this. Our goal is to be able to hunker down and survive without leaving the property for at least a year or so if need be. This is something that we have been trying to secure in our present position in NE ohio but due to lack of funds have been unable to secure the property that we need....
> 
> We are slowly gaining the required skills for such an endeaver. We have latched on to a really awsome Amish family that allows us to come down and learn/help when we can.....We butchered our first hog a few weeks back! that was exciting......trying to learn as much as we can with hands on exp.
> 
> last year we tanned our first couple of deer hides and was suprised with our ability.
> 
> My wife is a master in the kitchen......canning, fermenting, etc.
> 
> Does anyone have any first hand exp of small scale sustainable farming in GA? will be working in the city of warner robins and willing to commute an hour if need be.


Welcome Concerned Citizen. I was raised in North Georgia. Grew up on a small farm that supplemented my parents' income. Best bet is to get with a local who has experience growing things in the southern part of the state or contact the county AG extension.

Depending on where you buy....land runs from $900 to $5500 an acre. Unless you are paying for land in full and with cash your best bet is owner financing as it tends to be 2 to 3 percentage points below the banks.

When do you plan on coming down?


----------



## TechAdmin

Welcome to Prepared Society CC!


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen

thanks fro the replies guys, been unable to quit reading all the great info on here......wow

looks like i will be coming down around mid feb or beginning of march.....moving due to a job offer...no family and we dont know anyone there yet....

Not to happy about leaving ohio as all my family is there and the lands and locations are optimal......except the possibility of being covered by a glacier in the future......

anyway, I am looking forward to getting to know you all and will be trying to convince my wife to get on here and pass off her nutrition knowledge as that is HUGE when it comes to weathering out any sustained problem.


----------



## Expeditioner

No problem. If you come down in mid Feb and have time you are welcome to join in a rabbit hunt in Upson County. It is about 2 hours from Warner Robins but you would meet some great like minded people.


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen

Expeditioner said:


> No problem. If you come down in mid Feb and have time you are welcome to join in a rabbit hunt in Upson County. It is about 2 hours from Warner Robins but you would meet some great like minded people.


WOW! i really appreciate that and will defiantly take you up on that.....i will let you know!


----------



## Expeditioner

Concerned_ Citizen said:


> WOW! i really appreciate that and will defiantly take you up on that.....i will let you know!


Keep in touch!!!! :usaflag:


----------



## GatorDude

You don't have to go far to get into rural areas from Warner-Robins. I don't think you'll have any problems finding a place or leading a sustainable lifestyle. I worked there for a few months and several co-workers had small farms with livestock and productive gardens. There seemed to be lots of hunting and fishing opportunities in the area. Plus, the main industry is the Air Force Reserve HQ and lots of aircraft maintenance. People have lots of technical and machining skills in the area. Have fun!


----------



## Lake Windsong

*Georgia*

I used to live nearby WR in Macon. Yes, lots of rural areas nearby, hope you find a spot you are happy with. Here's a couple websites that might help you when you move:

Farmers Market: the Atlanta Georgia (Forest Park) Farmer's Market - a Guide and Listing of Vendors Atlanta has an awesome, really great farmer's market. It would be a great place to connect with other GA growers/homesteaders.

Georgia Organics Organic farmers in GA

Lots of great vacation spots within a short drive, education opportunities are really great, southern hospitality, etc.


----------



## SojournerSue

*Sustainable Farm in Georgia*

Dear Concerned Citizen,

I do not know where Warner Robin is located. However, I DO know of two (2) sustainable farms in my area. One is called Country Gardens. The other one, I cannot remember. If you Google and search for sustainable farms in GA, you should come up with both. The one with the name I can't remember specifically invites the community to come by appointment to be educated and participate.

The region of Georgia these two farms are located in is south west of Atlanta, by about 45 minutes: Newnan, GA

Hope this helps.



Concerned_ Citizen said:


> Hello all. My wife, 3 yr old daughter and I will be moving down to GA very soon. This will be our first time living in this state. Our hopes are to be able to secure a 10-20 acre plot and start working toward self sustainment and self reliance.
> 
> This will be our first time attempting this. Our goal is to be able to hunker down and survive without leaving the property for at least a year or so if need be. This is something that we have been trying to secure in our present position in NE ohio but due to lack of funds have been unable to secure the property that we need....
> 
> We are slowly gaining the required skills for such an endeaver. We have latched on to a really awsome Amish family that allows us to come down and learn/help when we can.....We butchered our first hog a few weeks back! that was exciting......trying to learn as much as we can with hands on exp.
> 
> last year we tanned our first couple of deer hides and was suprised with our ability.
> 
> My wife is a master in the kitchen......canning, fermenting, etc.
> 
> Does anyone have any first hand exp of small scale sustainable farming in GA? will be working in the city of warner robins and willing to commute an hour if need be.


----------



## blacksheepjp

I lived in the area for several years. (around Warner Robbins) Remember WR has one large military base. It supports the entire surrounding community. A few areas that are less than or right at an hour drive south and where farming is good and property is very reasonable.

Eastman
Mcrea
Rentz

the people are generally friendly and in the sticks they keep to them self. Look at Dodge county I just know that area very well. Stay far away from Laurens county and the cochran area. To many government bodies that snoop around, permitting and such. There are still many areas where you can build and plant with out any permitting. Great place to look .


----------



## Meerkat

I'd strongly suggest you go there an look around before you make the move.Especially not having family or friends there it could be a big mistake.
Country people are ok,but not perfect.The law in some places is all according to who you know and how you believe.You will be an outsider and famlies stick together,even when wrong.


----------



## TheAnt

Meerkat said:


> I'd strongly suggest you go there an look around before you make the move.Especially not having family or friends there it could be a big mistake.
> Country people are ok,but not perfect.The law in some places is all according to who you know and how you believe.You will be an outsider and famlies stick together,even when wrong.


Que banjo.... "da na neer neer neer neer neer"

But seriously, you are correct in large part. It isnt what you know but who you know especially in the south -- and that is unfortunate in many ways.


----------



## Meerkat

TheAnt said:


> Que banjo.... "da na neer neer neer neer neer"
> 
> But seriously, you are correct in large part. It isnt what you know but who you know especially in the south -- and that is unfortunate in many ways.


 LOL,I'm not trying to discourage anyone,just don't want to make sure people don't make any mistakes.
I'm from Georgia and still have family there and drive thru Macon often,it ain't what it use to be.Has itself a muslim mayor now pushing for sharia law last I heard. Lots of water wars and problems too.
Of course this is happening in many places so guess it does'nt matter.


----------



## mickbear

macon is one step from a third world country,atleast the city and southside are.the north side has some hope but not much.its going further down hill fast.


----------



## SnakeDoc

I grew up in Carrollton, which is not far fro SojournerSue. It is a mild climate with long growing seasons and lots of deer. It have beautiful autumn colors and good hard working people. There are far worse places to raise kids. 

That said, Atlanta proper is a festering crap hole that will burn should we ever make cuts to public assistance to balance our budgets. I worry about my mom and brothers who still live in rural Carroll county. I fear that there will be roving groups attempting to loot rural communities. Then again many of those maggots have never been beyond the perimeter and there is plenty of wood for folks to get "lost" it. 

I will take my rural Idaho retreat any day.


----------



## Clarice

The biggest mistake I find made by newcomers to any area is them saying "Back home we did it this way." When you make the decision to move to any new area be ready to learn and accept their way of life. Remember it was your decision to move there, you were not invited. Good luck on your move.


----------



## SnakeDoc

Clarice said:


> The biggest mistake I find made by newcomers to any area is them saying "Back home we did it this way." When you make the decision to move to any new area be ready to learn and accept their way of life. Remember it was your decision to move there, you were not invited. Good luck on your move.


Excellent point. If we could teach our move ins from California that life would be better for them.


----------



## gypsysue

SnakeDoc said:


> Excellent point. If we could teach our move ins from California that life would be better for them.


Oh Lord...you mean they're not just Californicating Montana?

A few of them assimilate, the rest stir up trouble. Why does everyone try to make their new place like the one they moved to get away from?

Some of our California transplants have turned out to be great citizens of Montana and I'm proud to call them our neighbors. The rest? :dunno:

There are major differences in culture around our country. For instance, I spent 6 years in the 1990s living in a very rural area of SE Kentucky, at the "head of a holler" in the Appalachians. Very different, good and bad. We've been back in Montana almost 10 years now.

The way people were treated and nuances of converstaion was something I had to learn in Kentucky. It wasn't just the accent. Their phrases were different, and the social customs were different. They were nice to us, though, but we also found later that the nicer and more patient they were, the dummer they thought we were!

When you move to a completely different area, spend time watching and listening, and less time talking about yourself and your previous life, at first. Even if you think you know how to do something more efficiently, for example, hold back from trying to tell or show them. Let them get to know you first.


----------

